# FeRROMEC AC liquid iron



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

Just curious if this is a good liquid iron to put on my lawn. My turf man suggested it. I paid $34 for 2.5 gallons. I plan to mix with my Pgr app every 3 weeks. Directions recommend using 2 gallons of water per 1000 ft2 but my sprayer is calibrated and uses 1 gal. Should I do low dose or 1/2 dose. Dosage rate is 4-10 oz per 1000 ft 2. Thanks y'all.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is good. @Pete1313 uses it.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

It works well. Be careful though as it will stain concrete. I use it on bluegrass at alittle less than 4 oz/M. I see you are on 419 so you might need to up the rate alittle, but start at 4 and go up from there. I use it in alittle less than 1 gal/M carrier volume with no issues, so you should be ok with how you are currently calibrated to spray. No issues at all mixing it with trinexapac-ethyl.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Also, I had to re-read the label as I didn't think they recommended a 2 gal/M carrier. From the label,

So the 2 gal/M carrier recommendation is when tank mixing it with amine herbicides.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I've seen a number of iron products like that on DoMyOwn. A lot of varying brands have copied the formula. Should all work well.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I looked at that one and ended up buying tgp blade iron. I was looking for liquids cause I'm getting tired of desolving FEature with my PGR apps.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

What about this one or another product like it that will not stain concrete?

https://www.domyown.com/fertilome-chelated-liquid-iron-and-other-micro-nutrients-p-1984.html?sub_id=17122

Was going to buy feature but its sold out online.


----------



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> What about this one or another product like it that will not stain concrete?
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/fertilome-chelated-liquid-iron-and-other-micro-nutrients-p-1984.html?sub_id=17122


Seems kinda expensive to me. 16 oz for 500 ft2. Would cost me a fortune.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

BassBoss said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > What about this one or another product like it that will not stain concrete?
> ...


Any recommendations for one that wont stain?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> BassBoss said:
> 
> 
> > Jimefam said:
> ...


I think FEature is one of the few out there that won't stain. Any of the premixed liquids are going to stain most likely.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > BassBoss said:
> ...


Lol i guess thats why it stays sold out!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Feature is a cool product but I don't like messing with powders with a 2gallon sprayer. Now when I get a tow behind sprayer or something similar I will only use feature because it's a one time fill up. I use something very similar to Ferromc AC right now it's called Prosolutions 15-0-0 and it's sold at tractor supply check them out.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Feature is a cool product but I don't like messing with powders with a 2gallon sprayer. Now when I get a tow behind sprayer or something similar I will only use feature because it's a one time fill up. I use something very similar to Ferromc AC right now it's called Prosolutions 15-0-0 and it's sold at tractor supply check them out.


You could mix it in a 5 gallon or larger bucket and pour it into your 2 gallon hand can as you need to refill.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I use this. Love it. 6 oz / K on Midnight KBG


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > BassBoss said:
> ...


 It is possible that this product wouldn't stain.
https://www.greenwaybiotech.com/products/chelated-iron-edta?variant=1556850753

It is a bit more expensive than Feature 6-0-0. But I would consider buying it. At 3lbs for $20 (10% iron), Feature costs $66 per pound of iron. At 5 lbs for $65 (13% iron), this EDTA chelated iron costs $100/pound of iron. If Feature is sold out, I guess it is worth considering. Personally I would rather by straight iron sulfate, apply more if necessary and be careful spraying.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Drewmey said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Jimefam said:
> ...


Not all iron is created equal :thumbup:

This is a good read Irony in Iron


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Not all iron is created equal :thumbup:


Correct. The thing is though, I can generally get a 50lbs bag of iron sulfate locally for a similar price to 6lbs of Feature or less than 5 lbs of the chelated iron I linked. So I can literally apply 10x and still be at the same price. It technically doesn't need to be created equal. But I probably shouldn't have compared them by pound of iron.



Mightyquinn said:


> This is a good read Irony in Iron


Thanks, interesting read. It seemed very specific to soil applications though. It really doesn't matter if the iron precipitates after a while. If the initial water pH is below 6, it sounds like it should have plenty of time to be absorbed foliarly. That has been my experience at least.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

FS will always be cheaper since it is cheaper to make. One a large property, it makes sense to use it. I have too much concrete that I don't like to deal with stains.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Not all iron is created equal :thumbup:
> ...


What is the ideal water Ph for spraying FEature 6-0-0? I've been trying to find something online but keep coming up empty.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


I'd email the manufacturer to see what they suggest.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


The below pH of 6 was direct information from the Irony in Iron link above. I do not have experience with Feature 6-0-0. Based on briefly reading the label sounds like it has Iron EDDHA, Iron EDTA, and Iron Citrate. Based on the below info from user Suburben Jungle Life, sounds like you should keep water at 6.5 pH or less to help with the EDTA. Trying to go lower like 4 or 5 may not be worthwhile depending on how much of the iron is iron citrate. It's only a small gain.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

smurg said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Drewmey said:
> ...


Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Drewmey said:
> ...


That's a cool chart. I will definitely test my water before I spray. Thanks.


----------

